# Florida Spring Training 2012



## rrountree (Dec 7, 2011)

I know a lot of you plan your snowbird itinerary around Spring Training, so I got an earlier start this year with a Spring Training Guide for my blog.

A lot of schedules have already been released, and some tickets are already on sale. Yankees single-game tickets went on sale last weekend at their Tampa training complex, and I've included links to all that information in my blog.

The big news this year, other than this week's hot stove action, is the new 108-acre training complex in Fort Myers for the Boston Red Sox -- jetBlue Park at Fenway South is on Daniels Parkway, just east of I-75 (one exit south of Camping World.) 

This is a big job for me every year, covering 15 teams at 14 ballparks and listing the best campgrounds near each, so I hope you find it useful. I've also included information about biking, hiking, kayaking, best beaches and other outdoors things to do near each ballpark. 

I would love it if my RV friends would make suggestions, comment or just write about your Spring Training experiences. I think that kind of information will benefit everybody.

Here's the link to my blog post: Florida Spring Training 2012: Find a campground, buy tickets


----------

